# I'm pretty much SOL, aren't I



## Stadsport (Dec 27, 2011)

Just got a Droid X for next to nothing with the intention of rooting it, installing a custom ROM on it, and giving it to a friend who has a broken Droid X2. Looks like it has 4.5.612 on it. From the sounds of it, I'm totally screwed in terms of rooting/CWM/flashing ROMs aren't I?


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

I hope you meant 4.5.621 and you can root

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html

it's the bottom one, good luck.


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

You aren't sol at all. Somewhere here is a thread which explains how to root 621

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Stadsport (Dec 27, 2011)

Maverick39 said:


> I hope you meant 4.5.621 and you can root
> 
> http://www.droidxfor...e-problems.html
> 
> it's the bottom one, good luck.


I'll give it a shot, thanks!


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Stadsport said:


> I'll give it a shot, thanks!


your welcome.


----------



## Stadsport (Dec 27, 2011)

Alright, so I was able to SBF to the Milestone X firmware. Unable to do much from here, though. I did get it rooted, but the Bootstrapper app doesn't appear to be working, so I'm not sure what route to take in terms of getting a different ROM running on this. 
When I try to use the Bootstrapper, it says "Success!" but when it reboots to "recovery," I just get a blank black screen (with the backlight on). No text or anything.


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

what one are you using? you want Droid 2 bootstrap.


----------



## Stadsport (Dec 27, 2011)

Maverick39 said:


> what one are you using? you want Droid 2 bootstrap.


I was using the DroidXBootstrap.apk. With it installed, I ended up installing Rom Manager and getting to recovery from there and it worked perfectly. Flashed an AOKP build to it and it's running great!


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Stadsport said:


> I was using the DroidXBootstrap.apk. With it installed, I ended up installing Rom Manager and getting to recovery from there and it worked perfectly. Flashed an AOKP build to it and it's running great!


awesome, I'm glad you got it to work.

just a fyi you CAN NOT SBF back to anything else (605,602 or 340) you are stuck here on 621 if you try you will brick your phone, just use that CD you made to recover your phone if you ever bootloop.


----------



## Stadsport (Dec 27, 2011)

Maverick39 said:


> awesome, I'm glad you got it to work.
> 
> just a fyi you CAN NOT SBF back to anything else (605,602 or 340) you are stuck here on 621 if you try you will brick your phone, just use that CD you made to recover your phone if you ever bootloop.


Yeah, I tried going from 621 > Milestone X > 602 and it softbricked. I SFB'd back to the Milestone X (I can't remember which build it was now...) and used the Zergrush exploit to root, then used the Bootstrapper + ROM Manager to get to recovery and flashed AOKP from there and it worked perfectly. My only concern is getting the phone to activate with the Milestone X baseband--like I said, it's for a friend so I haven't tried yet. If it gives me troubles, though, I'll SFB back to Verizon 621 with the Windows SFB utility, then use the Linux live CD to go back to the Milestone X firmware and install AOKP again. Might do that anyways just to keep myself from having any stupid issues.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Stadsport said:


> Yeah, I tried going from 621 > Milestone X > 602 and it softbricked. I SFB'd back to the Milestone X (I can't remember which build it was now...) and used the Zergrush exploit to root, then used the Bootstrapper + ROM Manager to get to recovery and flashed AOKP from there and it worked perfectly. My only concern is getting the phone to activate with the Milestone X baseband--like I said, it's for a friend so I haven't tried yet. If it gives me troubles, though, I'll SFB back to Verizon 621 with the Windows SFB utility, then use the Linux live CD to go back to the Milestone X firmware and install AOKP again. Might do that anyways just to keep myself from having any stupid issues.


If you flashed the milestone sbf through a linux or mac OS it should not of applied the baseband, if it did get changed to that though your friend may very well have issues with data which will require him to call into verizon and have them reset on their end.


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Stadsport said:


> Yeah, I tried going from 621 > Milestone X > 602 and it softbricked. I SFB'd back to the Milestone X (I can't remember which build it was now...) and used the Zergrush exploit to root, then used the Bootstrapper + ROM Manager to get to recovery and flashed AOKP from there and it worked perfectly. My only concern is getting the phone to activate with the Milestone X baseband--like I said, it's for a friend so I haven't tried yet. If it gives me troubles, though, I'll SFB back to Verizon 621 with the Windows SFB utility, then use the Linux live CD to go back to the Milestone X firmware and install AOKP again. Might do that anyways just to keep myself from having any stupid issues.


I'm on 621/604 milestonex and I haven't had any issues with it yet and I'm running AOKP right now, but I ran it stock rooted for two days before I got the balls to flash something.


----------



## Stadsport (Dec 27, 2011)

bmt11 said:


> I'm on 621/604 milestonex and I haven't had any issues with it yet and I'm running AOKP right now, but I ran it stock rooted for two days before I got the balls to flash something.


Good to know, I think this will work out just fine.. He's currently on a Droid X2, can't remember what ROM. But he wanted to get a Droid X again because there's not nearly as much active development for the DX2, it's hardly any faster, and the PenTile screen is obnoxious. Oh, and his camera is busted. So I think a free DX with ICS will be a nice surprise for him when he comes back into town next week!

For what it's worth (to anyone else interested I guess), AOKP seems to be running flawlessly on the phone. I let it sit overnight to make sure there was no battery drain or anything stupid. Yeah there's no GPU acceleration when navigating menus, but games work great, and I mean everything from Angry Birds to N64oid, so I don't think this will be a problem.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Stadsport said:


> I did it through the Windows utility, so I believe it did apply the baseband. The phone is not activated at all right now (fun tip: you can bypass the activation screen by tapping in the corners in a clockwise motion, starting from the upper-left); so getting it activated is really my only concern for the time being. However, it does show signal and even shows itself connected to EvDO Rev. A in Phone Status, so I believe it will work fine. If not I'll SFB back to stock 621 with the Windows/Motorola utility, then to Milestone X with the Linux Live CD.
> 
> Good to know, I think this will work out just fine.. He's currently on a Droid X2, can't remember what ROM. But he wanted to get a Droid X again because there's not nearly as much active development for the DX2, it's hardly any faster, and the PenTile screen is obnoxious. Oh, and his camera is busted. So I think a free DX with ICS will be a nice surprise for him when he comes back into town next week!
> 
> For what it's worth (to anyone else interested I guess), AOKP seems to be running flawlessly on the phone. I let it sit overnight to make sure there was no battery drain or anything stupid. Yeah there's no GPU acceleration when navigating menus, but games work great, and I mean everything from Angry Birds to N64oid, so I don't think this will be a problem.


What's the baseband version under system? If he wants to activate it on Verizon he will have issues. If I remember right the other people were connected to EVDO as well and it won't activate. The radio doesn't speak to Verizon, its likely either roaming and showing those signal bars or something similar. Regardless activation doesn't work if the nTelos radio was flashed. And if it did flash the nTelos radio I'd highly recommend doing the 621 RSD Lite SBF BEFORE trying to activate it. Many people who had active DX's who flashed the nTelos radio had a big headache with VZW getting their data back online for their phone. I assume if you flashed the radio back prior to attempting activation you wouldn't run in to these issues (assumed of course, I could be wrong as I haven't tried it myself)


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> What's the baseband version under system? If he wants to activate it on Verizon he will have issues. If I remember right the other people were connected to EVDO as well and it won't activate. The radio doesn't speak to Verizon, its likely either roaming and showing those signal bars or something similar. Regardless activation doesn't work if the nTelos radio was flashed. And if it did flash the nTelos radio I'd highly recommend doing the 621 RSD Lite SBF BEFORE trying to activate it. Many people who had active DX's who flashed the nTelos radio had a big headache with VZW getting their data back online for their phone. I assume if you flashed the radio back prior to attempting activation you wouldn't run in to these issues (assumed of course, I could be wrong as I haven't tried it myself)


I guess it depends on whether the issue on verizons end comes from the phones ESN or whatever identifier trying to connect the wrong way or if it only occurs when the account is activated, hopefully the latter if it's the former it's likely already broken.


----------



## Stadsport (Dec 27, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> What's the baseband version under system? If he wants to activate it on Verizon he will have issues. If I remember right the other people were connected to EVDO as well and it won't activate. The radio doesn't speak to Verizon, its likely either roaming and showing those signal bars or something similar. Regardless activation doesn't work if the nTelos radio was flashed. And if it did flash the nTelos radio I'd highly recommend doing the 621 RSD Lite SBF BEFORE trying to activate it. Many people who had active DX's who flashed the nTelos radio had a big headache with VZW getting their data back online for their phone. I assume if you flashed the radio back prior to attempting activation you wouldn't run in to these issues (assumed of course, I could be wrong as I haven't tried it myself)


I believe it's on the nTelos baseband, so I'll go ahead and RSD SBF back to 621, then use the Linux Live CD method to SBF to the Milestone firmware (sans baseband) before installing AOKP. Would I be alright activating like that, or does it need to be on 100% stock Verizon firmware to activate?


----------



## Stadsport (Dec 27, 2011)

So just wanted to update this real quick. Just finished doing this:
-RSD SFB back to OEM Verizon stock-ass 621
-Linux Live CD SFB to Milestone 602
-Root with ZergRush
-Flash CWM with ROM Manager
-Droid 2 Bootstrap to CWM Recovery
-Install AOKP

Back up and running, and the "Activate" call now gives me a Verizon Wireless prompt instead of a phone ringing 20 times followed by a "You are not authorized to make this call". I think I'm good to go!
Thanks to everyone who helped, I'll try to remember to follow up on this to say if he has any problems activating it on his account. If so I'll just RSD (again) to 621 and start over.

Edit: Follow-up for anyone searching. Worked fine, he activated it within minutes while running AOKP. Be sure to use **228#* to activate, as the standard Android activation screen (also initiated through *228, without the #) displays a blank screen with no way to press 1 when the prompt asks.


----------

